
Enki: Level-up your dev skills in 5 minutes every day - livdipe
https://www.enki.com
======
vertis
I can't actually try it yet, since it's invite only, but it's an interesting
concept.

I mentor a lot of people learning programming, and one of the key problems
they tend to face is that a week between sessions gives them plenty of time to
forget what they've just learned.

This is potentially one arrow in the quiver of slowly building up and
reinforcing that knowledge in a passive way.

~~~
timpark
I requested a code on the site and was told I was "at position 1163 in the
queue." I received a code three days later.

I can't comment much on the app yet since I've only done one session so far.

------
Cozumel
'request an invite' is setting yourself up to fail to start with. Much like
what happened with Ello, it catches your attention, I'm reading this article,
I'm aware of it but if I have to request an invite and wait 3 days I'll have
forgotten all about it by then and won't be interested anymore!

